# My Spell Book Tutoial



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Alrite I'll try this again. 

Step one-:









I started with this starbucks chocolate box, you use whatever you have on hand, cereal box, book, the cat ect..

Now, if you want the *box* to look like a *book*, then follow this next step. If you are using a cat or a book, this step doesnt apply. Cut out a piece of skin, paper, parchment, or sheet metal the size of the side of the book. Draw thin lines all along it, to simulate paper. Glue it onto the side of the box. i forgot and only did it to 1 side, when I should have done it to three. Here is a picture of the side. I know its painted but dont worry, I forgot to take a picture at the time.










I cut out a bat shape and a rectangle name plate out of the back of a sketch pad. Just use cardboard material. Glue 'em on where you want 'em. And you don't have to use a bat. Use a donkey. Or a skull. I copied Dave Lowes design because I wanted some thing to look at and refer to.










I also added some strips of carboard to the side to simulate old-school binding. Make sure to tape and weight it down so it doesnt fly off and stick to your forehead or something.










Next step is to decoupage the whole thing. I didnt do the back because I was in a hurry but you can if you want to. To decoupage my way, I used half cheap-o white glue and half water. Use tissue paper or paper towel and lay the piece of paper on thebook,box, or cat. Over saturate the paper with the glue mixture, and, using a paint brush or fingers, work your way outward, getting in to all the crooks and nannies, woops, nooks and crannies. And try to wrinkle the paper, to simulate old leather.










Another shot.










Let it dry competely and then your ready to paint. this part is pretty much up to you. I used a base coat of yellow and brown acryylic paint. Again cheap-o from wally world. (wal mart).










Next coat- batty gets a make up job. purple and black.










Now some dark shading.










A few touch ups and your done! Enjoy.










There you go- super easy, super cheap, super awesome. Good luck!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Unfortunately the pictures aren't showing. I could help with that if you need it.


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

OK! I can see them..? What should I do? Thanks!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

I cant see them either. Maybe put them in photobucket, then post here.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, I know what's wrong. You must have the pictures hosted on a website _(like Photobucket, Flicker, or even here)._ What's happening is that the pictures are on *your* hard drive but not on the* internet*. So, you can see them _(cause they are on your hard drive)_ but we cannot _(because we cannot see your hard drive)._ So, you must put them out onto the internet. Thus the reason why there are photo hosting websites for this exact purpose.

Just like when you uploaded your *Starbones* picture into an album at your profile page here, you must do the same thing for the tutorial pictures. HalloweenForum's album pages are basically an internet picture hosting feature. So, after you upload the pictures to the album, copy the *'BB code'* that is under the picture and then paste it into your post. The software here at the forum then follows that address you gave (_the BB code_) and puts the picture into your post. And WALLA! we can then all see it.

Hope that helps


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I can see them, so you must have fixed the problem!  

Nice Job Mac!!!


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks ds! I am working on a small box using the same method, except I am putting a bulging bleeding eyeball coming from the center of the box. I'm gonna put a label on it labeled: _Puss Filled Eyeballs-A must for any witch!_


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice book and easy to follow tutorial, thanks *macsrealm.*


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh yay, you got the pictures working, I have been dying to see this one! And it was worth the wait, it looks great Mac!!!


----------



## matthewemrich (Jul 8, 2008)

here's some spells, if you want to make a real spell book
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/69045-anyone-need-spells-spell-book.html


----------

